# ما معنى ملء الزمان ؟



## ولعة (25 نوفمبر 2008)

"ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولودًا من امرأة، مولودًا تحت الناموس، ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس، لننال التبني"



برجاء مزيد من الإيضاح حول تعبير " ملء الزمان" .


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 نوفمبر 2008)

"وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ، مَوْلُوداً تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِيَفْتَدِيَ الَّذِينَ تَحْتَ النَّامُوسِ، لِنَنَالَ التَّبَنِّيَ" غلاطية 4: 4- 5).
المقصود بملئ الزمان في هذه الاية هو : حسب تعيين الله الآب عندما رأى العالم مستعداً لمجئ السيد المسيح له المجد وقبوله. ارسل الله ابنه من السماء ..وإِرسال الله اياه يستلزم انه كان قبل ان أُرسلَ على وفق قول الكتاب "والكلمة كان عند الله" (يوحنا 1 : 1 و2).


----------



## ولعة (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ليس فيما قلت يا أستاذ Mor Antonios تفسير لملء الزمان

يعنى إيه "ملء" الزمان


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن كتبت بالياباني؟:t9:


----------



## صوت الرب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*


ولعة قال:



			"ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولودًا من امرأة، مولودًا تحت الناموس، ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس، لننال التبني"
برجاء مزيد من الإيضاح حول تعبير " ملء الزمان" .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
عزيزي ... عندما لا تفهم معنى آية يفضل أن ترجع
للتفاسير فهي كفيلة بإعطائك الجواب الكامل
ملء الزمان تعني الوقت المحدد و المعين ...
لنرى تفسير أنطونيوس فكري :-
ملء الزمان : هو الوقت الذى رآه الله مناسباً من كل الوجوه لكى يأتى المسيح*


----------



## NEW_MAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولودًا من امرأة، مولودًا تحت الناموس، ليفتدي الذين تحت الناموس، لننال التبني"



4But when the fulness of the time was come, God sent forth his Son, made of a woman, made under the law,


لأَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ إِذْ كُنَّا بَعْدُ ضُعَفَاءَ مَاتَ فِي الْوَقْتِ الْمُعَيَّنِ لأَجْلِ الْفُجَّارِ.
رسالة رومية -  5: 6

For while we were still helpless, at the right time Christ died for the ungodly


----------



## My Rock (26 نوفمبر 2008)

كيف تقول انه لا توجد اجابة و الاجابة موجودة في رد الاخ Mor Antonios



Mor Antonios قال:


> المقصود بملئ الزمان في هذه الاية هو : حسب تعيين الله الآب عندما رأى العالم مستعداً لمجئ السيد المسيح له المجد وقبوله. ارسل الله ابنه من السماء ..وإِرسال الله اياه يستلزم انه كان قبل ان أُرسلَ على وفق قول الكتاب "والكلمة كان عند الله" (يوحنا 1 : 1 و2).



هل للمجادلة فقط ام لا تريد ان تقرأ سطرين يحملان الاجابة على سؤالك؟ فملاذا تسأل اصلاً اذا انت غير مستعد للقراءة و الفهم؟


----------



## جيلان (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*اعتبرها ساعة الصفر او الوقت المناسب يعنى
الاخوة ردوا عليك عربى وانجلش وبطرق كتير بس ركز
مفاضلش غير اليابانى على رأى مور انطونيوس*


----------



## ولعة (27 نوفمبر 2008)

My Rock قال:


> كيف تقول انه لا توجد اجابة و الاجابة موجودة في رد الاخ Mor Antonios
> 
> 
> 
> هل للمجادلة فقط ام لا تريد ان تقرأ سطرين يحملان الاجابة على سؤالك؟ فملاذا تسأل اصلاً اذا انت غير مستعد للقراءة و الفهم؟



يا أستاذ .. ومن غير جدال .. إحنا بنتكلم لغة عربية .. كلمة "ملء" وكلمة "زمان" 
 .. إيه علاقة الكلمتين دول بكلام  Mor Antonios

يمكن الأخت جيلان قربت المعنى من دماغي شوية لما قالت ساعة الصفر.


مازلت أرغب فى التوضيح : لماذا لم يستخدم تعبيرات مثل : ولما حان الزمان ،ولما آن الأوان ، ولما جاء الوقت المناسب. وكل هذه التعبيرات ليس لها علاقة أبداً بكلمة "ملء".

فهمتوا قصدي :smil8:


----------



## صوت الرب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*


ولعة قال:



			يا أستاذ .. ومن غير جدال .. إحنا بنتكلم لغة عربية .. كلمة "ملء" وكلمة "زمان" 
 .. إيه علاقة الكلمتين دول بكلام  mor antonios

يمكن الأخت جيلان قربت المعنى من دماغي شوية لما قالت ساعة الصفر.


مازلت أرغب فى التوضيح : لماذا لم يستخدم تعبيرات مثل : ولما حان الزمان ،ولما آن الأوان ، ولما جاء الوقت المناسب. وكل هذه التعبيرات ليس لها علاقة أبداً بكلمة "ملء".

فهمتوا قصدي :smil8:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طب إختار عزيزي الترجمة القريبة لفكرك :-
ترجمة كتاب الحياة alab
ولكن لما جاء تمام الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه، وقد ولد من امرأة وكان خاضعا للشريعة، 
ترجمة الأخبار السارة gna
فلما تم الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولودا لامرأة، وعاش في حكم الشريعة، 
ترجمة اليسوعية jab 
4 فلما تم الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولودا لامرأة ، مولودا في حكم الشريعة *


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2008)

ولعة قال:


> يا أستاذ .. ومن غير جدال .. إحنا بنتكلم لغة عربية .. كلمة "ملء" وكلمة "زمان"
> .. إيه علاقة الكلمتين دول بكلام mor antonios
> 
> يمكن الأخت جيلان قربت المعنى من دماغي شوية لما قالت ساعة الصفر.
> ...


 
المترجم يستخدم المفردات التي تناسب طريقة شرحه و ترجمته للنص
هناك ترجمات اخرى تترجم الجملة عندما تم الزمان

و في كلا الحالتين لا عيب في التعبير فالمعنى واضح و نعرف معناه

صراحة سؤالك هذا من الموضة الجديدة.. لماذا يستخدم المترجم التعبير هذا و لا يستخدم التعبير ذلك!

صراحةً صراحةً قمة العلم و الافحام...

ربنا يهديك..


----------



## صوت الرب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*


ولعة قال:



			مازلت أرغب فى التوضيح : لماذا لم يستخدم تعبيرات مثل : ولما حان الزمان ،ولما آن الأوان ، ولما جاء الوقت المناسب. وكل هذه التعبيرات ليس لها علاقة أبداً بكلمة "ملء".

فهمتوا قصدي :smil8:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مع أن هذا غير مهم إطلاقا ...
و لكن المترجم إعتمد على الترجمة الحرفية للأصل
فكلمة " ملء " نراها 
πλήρωμα
plērōma
play'-ro-mah
From G4137; repletion or completion, that is, (subjectively) what fills (as contents, supplement, copiousness, multitude), or (objectively) what is filled (as container, performance, period): - which is put in to fill up, piece that filled up, fulfilling, full, fulness.

*


----------



## fredyyy (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*



مازلت أرغب فى التوضيح : 
لماذا لم يستخدم تعبيرات مثل : 
ولما حان الزمان ،ولما آن الأوان ، 
ولما جاء الوقت المناسب. 
وكل هذه التعبيرات ليس لها علاقة أبداً بكلمة "ملء".

أنقر للتوسيع...

 


لا ُتطالب الوحي الإلهي المقدس أن يستخـدم كلامـاتك الجافـة 

لكن أطلب من الله الفهـم الحقيقـي للكلمـات الإلهيـة المتقـنة

كلمـة ( ملئ الزمان ) خاصـة بظهـور المسيـح في الجسـد 

ولا تصلح أي كلمة أخرى لأن الله قال أكثر كلمة مناسبة 

وليس لغير المؤمن الإعتراض

*


----------



## نبيل توفيق (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السادة الافاضل 
اسمحوا لي بالاجابة عن هذا السؤال 
معني عبارة ( ملئ الزمان )

فهذة العبارة تتكون من مقطعين 
المقطع الاول هو +++ ملئ +++
والمقطع الثاني هو +++ الزمان +++
فالنبدأ بالمقطع الثاني ( الزمان ) 
ماذا تعني هذة اللفظة
فهي تعني البعد الرابع الذي حددة العالم اينشتين 

ما هو البعد الرابع هذا
هذا هو المحدد ( الذي يقوم بالتحديد ) والمدقق لتواجد الاحداث علي الارض مع الاحداثيات س و ص و ع 
البعد الافقي المرموز لة بـ (س) 
والبعد الرأسي الذي رمزة (ص) ( في مستوي واحد ) 
والمتعامد معهم اي الارتفاع (ع) لننطلق من المستوي الي الفراغ بالنسبة لنقطة ثابتة ...
فبهذة الابعاد الثلاثة يمكن تحديد موقع اي كائن سواء كان علي سطح الكرة الارضية . او الفراغ بالنسبة لنقطة ثابتة ومعروفة لدينا ( ندركها )...
ولكن تظل معرفتنا هذة ناقصة لادراك الامور ادراكا كاملا 
فاذا كان هذا الكائن متغير مثل طائر مثلا فموقعها يتغير باستمرار بتغير الزمن 
وحتي يمكن تحديد موقع الطائر في الفراغ يجب معرفة الزمن 
فنقول عند الزمن كذا كانت الطائرة عن الموقع الفلاني ...
فبذلك يكون تم تحديد موقع الطائر تحديدا دقيقا مرتبطا برحلته وتواجدة في كل لحظة ...
هذا هو الزمان 
اما الملئ فهو نوع اخر من التحديد 
فاذا قلت لك عندما تملأ الزجاجة اقفل المياة
( الحنفية) عند ئذ تدرك انت متي تقوم بعملك . وواجبك الذي كلفتك بة . وهو قفل الحنفية ولا تفعل. هذا الا بعد اتمام الغرض وهو ملئ الزجاجة ..
++++والملء متغير بالزمان ولة اكتمال. ++++
++++وهذا هو الملء +++
هذا هو التوضيح لمعني العبارتين و عملهما 
وندخل في تعريف ما ورد في الانجيل من عبارة ملءالزمان ...
فنقول ان الله حدد زمان معين لكي يتم فية التجسد وفداء الانسان وكان هذا الزمان بعد امتلاء اشياء محددة من الله ..
منها امتلاءالانسان معرفة بالله ونبوءاتة حيث ان العهد القديم قد اكتمل من نبوات ..
ومنها امتلاء انتظار ( مثل سمعان الشيخ وحنة النبية)..
امتلاء نذور لله لاتمام وعدة كما كانت مريم تنذر نفسها ..
امتلاء انتظار كما فعلوا المجوس حيث كانوا منتظرين منذ ايام زعيمهم ذرداتش.. 
وانما الوحي حددها بهذة الصيغة( صيغة امتلاء الزمان ) ليدل علي ان الزمان هذا واحد لكل ..البشر بخلاف المكان الذي لكل مجموعة معينة مكان مخصص بها .
فتكون رسالة المسيح لكافة الناس لادراكهم زمان واحد .


----------



## youhnna (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ولما جاء (ملء  الزمان) ملء  تعنى  امتلاء  او  اكتفاء  وكلمه الرب  دقيقه وواضحه  وقاطعه  ومقصوده  فقديما  كلم الله الاباء بالانبياء  واعطاهم شريعه الناموس  وتنبىء  الانبياء  بمولد  المخلص  الذى  هو يسوع  المسيح  وهىء الامم  والممالك  لقبول  الخلاص  بكل هذا   وهنا  انتهى  هذا  الزمن  اى  امتلىء بما اراد الله جاء  السيد المسيح له المجد لتكون به بدايه عهد جديد هو عهد النعمه والمصالحه بين الناس والله فى شخص يسوع المسيح


----------



## amad_almalk (3 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ورائع ربنا يباركك


----------

